# El aplome o comprobación de la verticalidad



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Por fabor es urgente:

¿Cómo se traduce "aplome"?

He construido un silogismo para salir del paso pero es un término que se repite tanto que no puedo seguir así...

Provisionalmente: "Checking the uprights (puntal) verticality".

Plumbing?

bufff.....

Thanks a lot to all of you....


----------



## Sethi I

I think you must use ; To plumb (to check the verticality of something)
See you


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

JamesHewittTexasMassacre said:


> Por fabor es urgente:
> 
> ¿Cómo se traduce "aplome"?
> 
> He construido un silogismo para salir del paso pero es un término que se repite tanto que no puedo seguir así...
> 
> Provisionalmente: "Checking the uprights (puntal) verticality".
> 
> Plumbing?
> 
> bufff.....
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you....



Oh my God! Por faVor!


----------



## eustacia vye

Hi, I'm from the U.S. and have worked in construction. I confirm the verb form is "to plumb" and the device is a "plumb line". "Plumbling (with ing)" refers to working in plomeria/tuberia.


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Oh...thanks a lot! but when talking about, for example, "placing the uprights and plumbing them" is incorrect?


----------



## eustacia vye

yes, that would be the present continuous form of the verb. But if you have "plumbing" as a noun, ex. "the electrical and the plumbing", it would refer to plomeria. 
ev


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

well I meant using it as an infinitive, like "placing and plumbing an installation"... would it be wrong?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## eustacia vye

that is correct usage, but it's not infinitive. In English, the infinitive is formed with "to", i.e. "to place and to plumb". But your usage is correct.


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Thanks a lot again for your fast answer!

I am changing it at the moment....


----------



## eustacia vye

my pleasure! Do you have any familiarity with math/physics terms?


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Not at all...I am just translating a conventional pallet racking assembly manual for a big company..... I am a linguist not used to deal with these technical terms... why do you ask it?

Best regards,


Jordi


----------



## eustacia vye

I am translating a physics paper regarding seismic waves and have a question regarding one term. No worries...I am checking various online documents in the same field. I'll be signing off for now...que tenga excelente dia!
eustacia


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

I wish I could help you as you did for me....sigh! 

Well here is about 18.00 in the evening... just leaving work in 20 minutes...

Gracias y hasta luego!


----------

